# indoor off road micro akron,ohio



## barryjcm (Jun 2, 2009)

Hi guys there soon will be and indoor micro off road dirt track .Im trying to get things moving on it there however a smalll space to do it at my house in my garage so when i get more done with it pics will come and invites will go out.

10w by 20long so any in put would be great on things
thanks Barry and rc rules


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

This would be for things like the Losi micro rigs?


----------



## barryjcm (Jun 2, 2009)

Lessen said:


> This would be for things like the Losi micro rigs?


yes for the smaller rc vehicles, 1/18 sct, 1/36 losi and 1/24 sct


----------



## AE Racer (Dec 8, 2010)

barryjcm said:


> yes for the smaller rc vehicles, 1/18 sct, 1/36 losi and 1/24 sct


Damn I own nothing that size Are you doing this in your garage?


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

I have a brushless Losi Micro-DT. I might like to join in. 20x10 is a good size for 1:36 with so much speed. It might be a bit tight for 1:18. I have an RC18T as well and even though it's a mod/brushed rig 20x10 seems a bit small. Of course it all depends on the complexity of the layout and lane width. Sounds like a fun idea though, I've often talked about doing a small off-road track in my backyard for my little trucks.


----------



## barryjcm (Jun 2, 2009)

AE Racer said:


> Damn I own nothing that size Are you doing this in your garage?


going to try need something for indoor 1/36 and 1/24 i think will work best


----------



## barryjcm (Jun 2, 2009)

*track*

track will be dirt oval so a new thread will go to dirt and this thread will closed
thanks


----------



## barryjcm (Jun 2, 2009)

*indoor mini akron ohio*

well its getting closer to happening. clay will bve here sunday and the track build will start . timing system will be in play this is a place to have fun and race our cars:thumbsup:


----------



## barryjcm (Jun 2, 2009)

*update*



barryjcm said:


> well its getting closer to happening. clay will bve here sunday and the track build will start . timing system will be in play this is a place to have fun and race our cars:thumbsup:


Classes 1/36 losi cars
1/24
1/18
brb cars

ae 1/18 rules will come later


----------



## AE Racer (Dec 8, 2010)

Let me know when it's done Barry. I'll dust off the Micro Baja:thumbsup:

Jeff


----------



## barryjcm (Jun 2, 2009)

AE Racer said:


> Let me know when it's done Barry. I'll dust off the Micro Baja:thumbsup:
> 
> Jeff


sounds good


----------



## barryjcm (Jun 2, 2009)

*indoor micro track*

well some clay got here today a couple loads but truck brakelines went out so i could only work so long on it. Very nice Clay:thumbsup:


----------



## barryjcm (Jun 2, 2009)

*micro track akron/canton*

new blue clay is coming today im having brand new put down for the indoor oval :thumbsup:


----------



## barryjcm (Jun 2, 2009)

*indoor dirt oval 1/18*

well the dirt oval is done if you want to check it out pm me thanks Barry


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

I suggest posting pics here in the thread. Maybe drum up some interest.


----------



## barryjcm (Jun 2, 2009)

*indooe dirt oval mini*

indoor dirt oval mini 1/18 new pure blue clay
at my house in my garage small space but the track is fun,come and run on it to grove it in and than things will go from there


----------



## barryjcm (Jun 2, 2009)

*indoor mini off road*

track with be mini indoor off road

mini-t 2wd
ae18/t/b 4wd:wave:


----------



## barryjcm (Jun 2, 2009)

*new track pics*

new indoor of road mini 1/18 scale track


----------



## Hangtime (Jan 2, 2007)

I have a 18T I could run. it looks like fun. When & where?


----------



## barryjcm (Jun 2, 2009)

Hangtime said:


> I have a 18T I could run. it looks like fun. When & where?


talk to jeff he will tell sundays racing starts at 1.pm


----------

